# What is this?!?!



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

http://youtu.be/c8sg_L3sxF0


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry for the bad quality but it is the little things moving, you can see them all over but they are really small and this was the best I could do. Thank you


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

If you could re film and lean the camera on the glass or other prop so it's not so shaky i might be able to see better =). I am just as wobbly while filming so I always have to lean my hand or camera against something. I would imagine they are grindle worms or similar though.


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

springtails maybe


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

http://youtu.be/f4_FiIUwJAI  
A little less shaky


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

Possibly fungus gnats? I still don't really see what you're trying to show, just little glints of glimmering light. But fungus gnats are common viv pests which like moist conditions like you seem to have here. They're harmless but a bit pesky. Maybe try to describe what you're seeing to us; are they worms? grubs? do they jump? do they fly? how big are they?


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

They appear to be little worms maybe that move their heads. You can see one a little better than the rest if you look at the peat moss pile right by the shadow. It is white but still very small do looking at it in full screen helps


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like some sort of nematode. The way it can scratch a bit and waves around the tip looks highly nematode to me. Try handing it a fish flake on a toothpick with tweezers on standby (sharp ones)


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I would say nematodes most likely micro worms. they just eat detrus and bacteria so they are good and your frogs will snack of them as well.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

the nematodes that I have had in one tank crawl up the glass, waving their little heads around just begging me to crush them....and from what I have read, they will destroy the springtail populations...keeping the viv on the dry side helps control them as well....


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like grindal worms to me


----------

